# Pet and Urine Smell



## mrbaum22 (May 6, 2014)

I've got a friend who just bought a fixer-upper that was previously inhabited by a family with 4 large dogs. The supplies and returns were matted with about an inch of dog hair and several of the supplies were apparently used as urinals. Furnace filter was black. The blower looks to have some accumulation of dust, but not terrible. The coil has a very light accumulation. 

The cold air returns have been cleaned. But the system is still producing a nasty stale urine/dander smell. How can I address?

I am replacing the supply scoops. Should I replace the supply ducts (42 feet of rigid duct)? Spray deodorizer? Clean blower and coil? All of the above?


----------

